# Advantages/Disadvantages of cutting springs?



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

I know that there aren't many advantages to cutting springs, other than lowering the car, but I'm not familiar with the disadvantages of cutting stock springs for the 200sx. I didn't have problems with cutting springs on Hondas, but I'm sure that the spring rate, etc. were different on Civics and Accords than they are on the 200. I plan on completely overhauling the suspension of the car, but for the mean time I'd like to just play around and cut 1~2 coils from the springs. 

How long would I be able to drive the car without fears of the camber alignment going to crap? I know it'll have a bit more bounce, but how much could it have? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Actually, camber isn't adjustable on our cars. So when you lower the car you'll immediately change the camber. In order to do it properly you'll have to install coilovers with pillowball mounts (or some other camber adjustment on top) to avoid excessive tire wear and steering problems. They can be pretty expensive, but a hell of a lot safer than running stock struts with cut springs. What I'm saying is *don't* cut stock springs. Wait until you get the funds and lower the car when you do the overhaul of the suspension.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the information  As far as coilovers, Are there some that most would recommend that wont break the bank too bad? I've heard rave reviews from the Ground Control brand of suspension works, but I'm not really thinking about spending that kind of cash just yet. I'm just looking for a simple drop from 1~2.5in to hold me over until I do the motor swap in the next year. Then of course it'll be the overhaul of the suspension to compensate for the extra weight on the front end.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

check the classifieds, some people are selling their lowering springs such as Eibachs and H&R's. they provide a good stance without losing suspension travel that the B14 is cursed with.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Dont cut the springs, it will make your ride horrible!!! If you cut them, the ride will get very choppy, rough, and not enjoyable. As far as lowering it with springs, i would go towards the 2 in mark and not 2.5. ive talked to some people and it makes it too low to drive most places. hope this helps!


----------



## vballcoach (May 29, 2006)

I haven't lowered my b14 yet. I want to, tho, as I did put some 16's with 205/45's on. But if you do a lot of research on our suspension, many say the only real way to lower it is to use Koni inserts or KYB AGX's w/Ground Control coilovers. Although, I've read a lot of owners saying AGX's will die if you lower your car past 1". Almost all say that 2" is way too much and you'll be riding on your bumpstops and eventually kill your struts. Ground control/AGX combo is a popular choice and the Koni[yellow SpecV] inserts in B14 housings with either GC coilovers or Hyperco(Hypercoil) springs are the best.

I'm still driving with stock height and my 16's...I'd like to drop it at least an inch to minimize the wheel gap but I'm not a teenager anymore and I want a comfortable ride now.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

TeKKiE said:


> Thanks for the information  As far as coilovers, Are there some that most would recommend that wont break the bank too bad? I've heard rave reviews from the Ground Control brand of suspension works, but I'm not really thinking about spending that kind of cash just yet. I'm just looking for a simple drop from 1~2.5in to hold me over until I do the motor swap in the next year. Then of course it'll be the overhaul of the suspension to compensate for the extra weight on the front end.


Do some research, the SR20 does not weigh more than the GA16.... (assuming that is the swap you are going for)


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Again, thanks for all the info. 

Wes- I wasn't aware that there wasn't much weight difference. Duly noted  And yes, I plan on the SR20DET swap, and I'm really looking forward to next spring 

I was actually planning on Tokico shocks and springs for the ride (I've used them for several applications in the past and love the quality).

vballcoach - I agree with you on the "not a teenager anymore" thing, I'm not either. Just want a project car to play with  I have two kids that make me feel like I'm 40+, so I have to try and stay with my age and play with cars 

For the immediate future, I have other issues with the car that need to be fixed immediately (That's a few other threads altogether  )


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

i would go with the tein basics. i had them before and it drove like a champ. i ran the shit out of them and never bottomed out or felt unusual. loved them. i now am rolling k-sports and will let you know the outcome soon as i drive he damn car (keep runnin into problems)


----------



## ramprat (Aug 17, 2004)

the springs i got we're the eibach pro kits. the car looked like shit. my dad took the front springs off, load tested them, measured and cut 1 coil off. load tested. put them back on the car, car leveled out. ride is great, camber was fixed with the camber plates and everything is fine.


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

just don't cut them..


----------



## zxt (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok I do have experienced with cut springs on my AE92 (1992 Corolla)







and for almost 4 years until I sold it theres no unneccesary wear on my tires or suspension. It lowered my AE92 about an inch or so and the ride is not that bouncy at all.

Now 3 mos ago, I decided to again cut springs on my B14







and the ride didnt change that much. 

What I am saying is, I think you could get away with it as long as you dont cut too much and do it right. BTW, 5 years ago I am against in any kind of cut springs but I read on 1001 High Performance Tech Tips by Wayne Scraba that you can cut your springs and gain some performance without spending on expensive lowering springs but of course if you have the moolah then go for lowering springs.


----------

